# Phone rights...



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

So yesterday my boss comes in to work, asks me if I had done “x” yet, I reply negative, then tells me to drop everything and do “x”, and was in a snarly, p*ssy mood the whole day. It was only this evening when I turned on my phone did I see that he texted me 10 minutes before he came in to start with “x”. My shift starts at 4 am and ends at 12, my phone is either at home, or if I do bring it with me is in my locker. Other staff leave me notes on my clipboard to pull this, turn on that etc., which I have no problems with.

Thing is, I never gave him my number, he was not present at my interview, nor at my trial, and it was pretty clear he made no effort to even glance at my resume. So I don’t know where he got my number from.

By now it should apparent that I hate, loathe, detest, etc. those $&)’ -Ing things, and the only reason I have one (pay as you go, p.o.s brick phone) is that three potential employers looked at my phone number on my resume, asked me if it was a landline, then drew the conclusion that I was either homeless or some kind of criminal living in a halfway house.

Ok, so at my new job I have no subordinates, don’t deal directly with the sales girls in the office, can’t order supplies, and most definitely have no contact with clients. 
So my question is : do I have a right to expect NOT to be contacted by my boss via MY phone? I’m there 8-9 hours a day, it’s common procedure (even before I started there) to leve notes or to verbally communicate.

Thoughts?


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

I find this interesting since most places prohibit cell phone use during working hours which I see that you agree with. So here we have this guy who expects you to monitor your phone for his texts. How about you start carrying it and have your friends text you all day interrupting your work. When he says something just say "I thought it was you".


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Haha....Or........Have a talk with boss and tell him you don't carry a cell phone with you at work. Simple as that.....hopefully......
And for the record, I detest my cell phone and where I live make me have a land line in order to have cell coverage.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

In todays world you need to be "with it" when your with the "with it's"...... if you're "without it" with the "with it's" then you're "out of it" ....... Turn on your phone and get "with it" ......If you don't go with the flow, it will be like the only person Ice fishing with shorts and an Aloha shirt while everyone else wearing winter coats.

I think this is more of you just wanting to do a good job in a kitchen and not have any responsibility in management. I understand that, but in order to do that there is some shit that comes along with it. The shit being working and taking orders from some people who you may think as A-holes......I realized many years ago I couldn't work in a kitchen unless I had some say-so on what when on. I Volunteered at our local homeless mission for Thanksgiving dinner prep. I asked who was in charge and started peeling potatoes. Two hours later the head guy walked up to me and said, it looks like you know more about this than I do, it's all yours. I never said a word about what I did or criticized anything. Needless to say I took the wire whip and ran with it. From that day on I knew I could never be an employee again. I also never peeled potatoes again. I also ran a few homeless feeding after that. There is no going back, unless you work by yourself and leave when everyone else comes in... ChefBillyB


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

This is a simple matter of communication (no pun intended). You and this guy are not on the same page in terms of how to communicate. This requires a simple conversation that hopefully will end with a mutual understanding of how to the two of you will communicate with one another moving forward. 

You hate cell phones. I'm with you on that one. I did not allow cell phones in my kitchen. Its too tempting of a distraction and I do not need to explain how a distracted employee in a kitchen can be a dangerous thing. 

Do you need to "get with it" and start carrying your phone while at work? That remains to be seen and will depend on the outcome of your conversation with your boss. Perhaps not. Who knows? However, its probably beneficial to mention how you feel about cell phones, especially at work, and suggest another method of communication. 

Who knows? He may be good with whatever you suggest. The important thing is to open up and maintain a good line of communication with your boss so that in the future, both of you can feel comfortable and freely discuss the dynamics of your professional relationship. 

Good luck!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Just for the record, I am currently Not in a management position, and the pay rate reflects that.

O,k. Let’s say I “get with it”, and carry that ( deleted) thing with me everywhere. Do I respond to texts and calls when I’m in bed with my wife? Do I immediately pull over and respond when Im driving? I can carry it with me at work, but why bother texting me if I’m right there?

At this point I’d like to mention that I quit a previous, well paying job after the fourth time the Chef called me up in the evenings drunk/sh*tfaced with useless chatter.

I dunno, if you want to get a hold of me 24/7 you either have to be a very close family member, or pay me a lot more....


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Unless you're on call and required to answer when off work, the answer then is No. If you get texts etc while off work, you can respond to them the next time you're on shift.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I would have a talk with the Chef (or whatever his official title is). Maybe just tell him you were never told that you were expected to use for cell phone for work communications. Again, how did he even get your number? Seems like it would be good to get out a head of this one.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm running a business that happens to be one of the hardest businesses to be successful. Everyone wants more hours and then they all call in sick of have something better to do at least once a week.
That be said and what was done in the old school of management. If a person didn't answer their phone they may not be on the schedule very much longer. Just sayin'


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

He texts you before he comes in, not when your shift started, correct? How long did he wait to come into the kitchen to ask you if you had gotten his text (how observant is this guy who doesn't notice you don't have a phone on you?) or check on whether or not you had any questions about what he asked you to do? Seriously, I have my doubts about this guy already and it's only been, what - a week now? two at the most. He's the new sheriff in town and hasn't told the staff what his expectations are?

Did the company ask you for your cell phone number at any point during the interview process or when you started? Or is it the phone number on your resume?

Most of "my chefs" - at the accounts we serve - have my cell phone which I have on me at all times in case of an emergency. There's *always* an emergency during wedding season and texting is the way these guys stay in touch when email would take too long...... but we've had that conversation and know what to expect. That chef hasn't, and you don't.....


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

chefbillyb said:


> That be said and what was done in the old school of management. If a person didn't answer their phone they may not be on the schedule very much longer. Just sayin'


Speaking of old school, back in the day if I saw a cook on his cell phone that phone went back to his car or into my desk til the day was done. It was rarely seen a second time and never a third.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Chefbillyb times have changed. All the websites are full of employers looking for cooks, and most of them are guaranteeing 36+ hrs/ week, on call is long gone. Most catering co’s Use a web format that emails out a quest for cooks, chefs, bartenders, etc, begging, pleading you to sign up for gigs two and three weeks away.

J cakes, the”boss” is in charge of the baking dept, four staff including myself, and no the guy isn’t very observant, doesn’t communicate well, other staff avoid talking to him, and he avoids talking at all.

I dunno, I’m tired of working short stints, even though I have good reason to leave. Every place has issues, so I might as well stick this one out, because it’s as good as any other place.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I have a pretty liberal cell phone policy. Cell phones are ubiquitous, literally almost everyone in developed and developing world has one. My opinion is that they are nearly impossible to police, if you "ban" cell phones, then people are just going to get sneaky and try and hide it...take 20 minute bathroom breaks, sneak around, etc.

I've never really understood the issues some chef's seem to have with them. I treat my cooks like professionals...I expect them to act professionally, do their work effectively, communicate directly, show up on time, follow through, be set up on time consistently, all that stuff. I try my best to hold them accountable for all this stuff. If they abuse the system, then I'll talk to them. But really, if one of my cooks steps out of the kitchen to take a quick phone call about something important, or takes 15 seconds to return a text during prep time...do I really care? Why would that bother me? Assuming of course, the cook is otherwise in good standing and is doing the other things I expect from them.



foodpump said:


> I dunno, if you want to get a hold of me 24/7 you either have to be a very close family member, or pay me a lot more....


I've never understood language like that because we all have full control over whether we answer the phone....hell, turn it off. My dad used to say stuff like that and I was always incredulous...


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I can't speak for foodpump but read the part you quoted. Sure, you can just not answer the phone but the trend seems to be (at least in some fields) for the boss to expect you to be available for communications all the time. That's something I feel needs a pushback. We're not curing cancer here, we're cooks. Yeah, if someone calls in sick or no-calls you need to cover; no harm in calling me to ask. But calling on my vacation, in the middle of the night, on all my days off, etc isn't something I would simply accept.

As for phones at work, obviously I've relented (or at least caved to the inevitable). It's good to treat your staff like professionals, and hell maybe you've even been lucky enough to have them behave that way. I recall an Exec job a few years back where I inherited a Sous that would play _Clash of Clans_ and _Candy Crush_ on the line...during the rush. This wasn't a greasy spoon but one of the better restaurants in the state. I changed the culture to one of working and accountability but it's an uphill battle for lots of reasons.

To Foodpump- sadly in most cases you either have to accept bad management or take a management job.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

What I frustrates me is their need to constantly check the phone - you can wait until you are finished with what you are doing to answer that text. I see staff looking at their phone while they are stirring something, or whipping cream, whatever it is that takes their eyes off of their task - and that's when problems happen - the cream is overwhipped, or boils over. If your child's school is calling because there's a problem, yes I understand; take the call. Have someone cover what you're doing at the moment. I don't tolerate avoidable mistakes because you want to check your text messages or look something up on Google that everyone was just chatting about. You're being paid to work; not be on the phone. The time adds up to more than what they think is a "break". 

When I need to get in touch with staff on off days/after hours to ask where something is or confirm that something was packed to send out, yes I will text them and I always preface it with "sorry for the interruption, we need to know where the panna cotta is for X". I don't make a habit of it. If we weren't looking for whatever it was that they had done, I wouldn't have to text at all....


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

phaedrus said:


> I can't speak for foodpump but read the part you quoted. Sure, you can just not answer the phone but the trend seems to be (at least in some fields) for the boss to expect you to be available for communications all the time. That's something I feel needs a pushback. We're not curing cancer here, we're cooks. Yeah, if someone calls in sick or no-calls you need to cover; no harm in calling me to ask. But calling on my vacation, in the middle of the night, on all my days off, etc isn't something I would simply accept.


I understand all that, but the issues you speak of don't have anything to do with cell phones...a boss expecting you do be available for communication all the time is the boss's problem, not the cell phone. How did people deal with this stuff before cell phones? Surely you didn't/wouldn't answer every single phone call that came into your house...you'd decide if/when you were available and adjust.

Calling someone in the middle of the night is inappropriate (unless an emergency, obviously), and has always been inappropriate, regardless if the phone was a cell phone or a land line.

Lack of boundaries are clear, but it should be a relatively easy fix.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

jcakes said:


> What I frustrates me is their need to constantly check the phone - you can wait until you are finished with what you are doing to answer that text. I see staff looking at their phone while they are stirring something, or whipping cream, whatever it is that takes their eyes off of their task...


The issue for me is that cell phones have become an addiction for most people. As soon as they receive a text or call they are psychologically compelled to respond no matter what they are doing. The only way to stop that behavior is to take the phones away from them.



someday said:


> I understand all that, but the issues you speak of don't have anything to do with cell phones...a boss expecting you do be available for communication all the time is the boss's problem, not the cell phone.


It does when the boss is addicted. Somebody need to take his phone away too.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Well... I guess there are two issues here, the first being privacy and expectations of not being on-call 24/7. The second is addiction, and in this case it’s phone addiction.

Phone addiction is pretty easy to control in a kitchen, just as alcoholism is pretty easy to control in a kitchen: Don’t drink at work, whatever you do on your own time is your own business, but you are expected to show up at the scheduled time and complete your duties. If you can’t do that, get your alcohol addiction under control and don’t come back until you do. 
With phones it’s simple: The phone stays in your locker, what you do on your lunch break or coffee break is your business, but the phone goes back into the locker at the end of the break. We are not in sales, and we use the company phone to place orders. If you can’t go 2-3 hours without using your phone, you have an addiction problem, so don’t come back into the kitchen until you have this under control.

In order not to single anyone out, everyone in the kitchen follows the same rule.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah, people forget now but there was a time when people went hours, all day even, without once touching a telephone. We seem to have this feeling now that it's the 11th amendment to the Bill of Rights that you're able to randomly check your texts all day.


----------



## ShelteredBugg1 (May 1, 2019)

foodpump said:


> So yesterday my boss comes in to work, asks me if I had done "x" yet, I reply negative, then tells me to drop everything and do "x", and was in a snarly, p*ssy mood the whole day. It was only this evening when I turned on my phone did I see that he texted me 10 minutes before he came in to start with "x". My shift starts at 4 am and ends at 12, my phone is either at home, or if I do bring it with me is in my locker. Other staff leave me notes on my clipboard to pull this, turn on that etc., which I have no problems with.
> 
> Thing is, I never gave him my number, he was not present at my interview, nor at my trial, and it was pretty clear he made no effort to even glance at my resume. So I don't know where he got my number from.
> 
> ...


To be fair we are in a technological revolution .. all my bosses contact each other via email, text and or phone call.. we also leave notes.. you should take your phone w/ you i do not see the harm if you are not using it recreationally.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, let’s see now... 
I got reprimanded about two years ago when I attempted to incise a new orifice on a cook who I saw was texting while operating a meat slicer. I sh*t you not, The cooks arguement that he was using the phone on work related issues did nothing to slow down my incising of said orifice, but it was true, he was responding to a text from a coworker 40 feet away who wanted to know how much he wanted to reduce his water on the stove, as the pot was almost burning dry. Dumb and dumber....

No, when I work, I work. I multi task, I have timers on ovens, mixers, proofing cabinets, etc. I don’t stop every time the phone goes off to see what the message is about. It’s true that if I did carry a phone with me, I’d check it on a coffee break, but in the scenario I described at the beginning of the thread, even then it would have been too late to react to the text. Thing was, the day earlier I asked my boss about that particular task, and he told me not to worry, he had it covered. As I also mentioned in my original post, staff do communicate via notes, and it works well, so does face to face communication and daily “ huddles” /mini meetings/whatever you want to call them.

It’s also true I am jaded against “technological revolution”. Back in the day when dinosaurs roamed the earth and when cell phones were the size of a briefcase and obscenely expensive, hotels started to issue “pagers” to dept. heads and managers, it was a true technological revolution: the pager beeped or vibrated and displayed a number for you to call. Upon receiving this technological jewel, my Chef instructed me to crack open the grease trap for an inspection. He stood over that pit, leaned, and shook his chefcoat until the pager plopped into the hellhole, and then instructed me the bolt it back up. His logic was simple, the pager was only good if there was a phone around which would be in his office where he was most of the day, or he would be at the pass, where it would crazy to go to the office for the phone, or he’d be at home where the office had his number anyway.

Look, I’m not against phones in general, but for ( deleted) sakes we work in kitchens, not in sales. Leave them in your lockers, and communicate directly.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I've been waiting for this topic to come up. Lots of good points made here.
To answer Foodpumps original question I'll say no, you don't have to carry it with you. There is no specific policy at the job requiring you to have one. After not answering texts, calls a few times, the boss will get the message if he hasn't already. If a conversation is needed then by all means clear the air but otherwise everyone you work with has already figured out your feelings about it and adjusted accordingly.
Some random thoughts.
While I have a flip phone and can get texts, I don't typically text back and will call back instead and inform the person I can't \won't text. A very simple on maybe but nothing more.
In the bigger picture, I think lots of people are still adjusting to this, me included. . My bosses announced no one is to be on their phones. Yet I see both of them using their phones repeatedly all day, sometimes as I'm talking to them. There is no proof it's work related for all I know. 
Just the other day, Boss One sat near a work area taking phone pictures of an employee who was on his phone instead of working. This was two days after said employee was counseled for being on his phone instead of working. 
Yesterday Boss 2 asked if I would come in an hour earlier today and wanted me to text her my reply. I did.
On the weekends, they have a supervisor take pictures of customer service areas and send them the pictures to see if the areas are up to standard. That way they can stay home. While the picture taking bugs the hell out of me, I can see the benefit. It's possible to do it with the technology so why not?
Throughout the job, all employees use the phones at various times to check various things but overall they keep focused on the job at hand and don't let things slide..
I see people of all ages with their phone stuck to their face and also people of all ages who avoid using it every minute of the day.
I don't know, it may be a brave new world but I find it annoying as hell.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

ShelteredBugg1 said:


> To be fair we are in a technological revolution .. all my bosses contact each other via email, text and or phone call.. we also leave notes.. you should take your phone w/ you i do not see the harm if you are not using it recreationally.


 "Not using it recreationally"is never going to happen as long as staff has access to their phones. It's not a technological revolution, it's an addiction. And quite frankly it disgusts me to see people walking around with their cell phone clutched in their hand like they can't live without it. That's because they probably can't.

For example. in nearly every state there are laws that prohibit cell phone use while driving. There are stiff fines, license suspension and other penalties that you would think would deter sane people from using their phone or texting while driving. Yet I can drive down any highway and see the drivers of probably one out of every five cars I pass doing something with a cell phone in plane sight.

So if you think employees can exercise enough control over themselves to not use their phones while working even with the threat of being fired, it's not going to happen.

It needs to be established from the day you hire somebody that the policy is no cell phone use for any reason while you are working your shift. Then provide a locker or other secure place to put their phones until they leave.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

This is an interesting topic. In the 1990's I was tethered to a telephone headset with a wire leading down to my pocket with the receiver. A phone call comes in and directed to me. I have to use my right hand to reach into my pocket and flip it on. Here I am with my hands in raw chicken breasts talking to a purveyor. 
Some things have changed for the better I suppose. Still, I detest cell phones....


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

foodpump said:


> Chefbillyb times have changed. All the websites are full of employers looking for cooks, and most of them are guaranteeing 36+ hrs/ week, on call is long gone. Most catering co's Use a web format that emails out a quest for cooks, chefs, bartenders, etc, begging, pleading you to sign up for gigs two and three weeks away.
> 
> J cakes, the"boss" is in charge of the baking dept, four staff including myself, and no the guy isn't very observant, doesn't communicate well, other staff avoid talking to him, and he avoids talking at all.
> 
> I dunno, I'm tired of working short stints, even though I have good reason to leave. Every place has issues, so I might as well stick this one out, because it's as good as any other place.


Chef, when I hired someone that is asking for full-time I explain what that means. That means when that person gets full-time hours I need them to be invested in what goes on. If something happens I need them to help correct the problem. If thats not part of what they can do then I hire two people at 20 hrs each. This is a business that doesn't yield, it demands attention. This is the reason why Chefs hire as many part-time people as possible. I understand that employment is tough but the needs of the restaurant haven't changed.


----------



## seabeecook (Aug 23, 2008)

ShelteredBugg1 said:


> To be fair we are in a technological revolution .. all my bosses contact each other via email, text and or phone call.. we also leave notes ...


It depends ...

I've learned through painful experience that not all 20-something staff fully utilize all of the technological features of their iPhones. I've had cooks and dishwashers that only communicate via text. When you call, the phone immediately goes to voicemail. Moments later, you'll receive a text with "What's up"? The voicemail either isn't set up or the mail box is full. It doesn't matter because won't be checked.

On the other hand, I employ one early 20s dishwasher that doesn't own a cell phone, and lives with his grandparents. (He's a kid with little job experience, but great work ethic; I frequently have to kick him out of the kitchen at the end of his shift.) To get a hold of him, I call the grandparent's landline. Then I've had seniors (that's anyone older than my 67 years!) that use their antique flip phone only as a phone. They don't do voicemail or text.

To put things in perspective, my 30-yearold camp director uses all technology to his (the camp's) benefit. On camp grounds, he'll either see me in person, radio ahead to wait for a landline phone call or leave a note in my mailbox. When I'm off-grounds, he'll call or text for immediate issues. (He is respectful of my day off, as I respect his day off.) We pass a ton of emails back and forth for routine camp business. He likes email because it creates a record.

Technology is hampered at the camp because of our location. Most cell phone services don't work very well on camp grounds. We rely on landlines for most communication with vendors, camp guests, regulators and employees. Even WiFi service at the camp is spotty. I frequently drive into town to place online orders with vendors. No one uses Face Time due to signal limitations.

I am personally very comfortable with most technology. I find that you, within certain limitations, have to tailor your mode of communication for each staff member. I have a relatively small staff (10-12), so this isn't too difficult. Since the kitchen schedule is fairly stable, I only have to call someone in early or delay a shift on occasion. And when I'm able to anticipate the need to adjust the schedule, I make the adjustment in person. And, yes, I fully utilize notes when called for.

My two cents ...


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

That's the issue I face - people are using their phones recreationally when they shouldn't be. Using the timer function on your phone is one thing, checking your Facebook feed while you're supposed to be prepping is the problem.

And, we get orders via text, email, Facebook Messenger.... just because a business is on social media, does that mean you should expect a live chat 24 hours a day?! please. Respect my time to be with my family and don't give me grief because I didn't answer the phone an hour after the bakery closes. That's what voicemail is for. When did "business hours" become 24/7?!


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Don't get me wrong. Cell phone technology is extremely useful but even more so has become extremely disruptive. I compare cell phone companies to be like drug dealers. Put a phone in the hands of a 4 or 5 year old so they can play games and you have them hooked for life. So pretty much they have every man, woman and child in this Country addicted and paying monthly charges.

How often do we see families in our restaurants all sitting around the table, every one including parents with their noses buried in their phones? Sometimes they are so busy that the don't even acknowledge the server or look at the menus.

I consider myself to be in control of my reactions, yet I can be driving and receive a call or text (my blue tooth link to my car crapped out) and I twitch wanting to answer it. Sometimes I will succumb and pull over if I can. We've all become like Pavlov's Dog and conditioned to respond whenever we hear our phones. This is what we've degenerated to.


----------



## ShelteredBugg1 (May 1, 2019)

ShelteredBugg1 said:


> To be fair we are in a technological revolution .. all my bosses contact each other via email, text and or phone call.. we also leave notes.. you should take your phone w/ you i do not see the harm if you are not using it recreationally.


I am in constant contact w the sales reps, sous chef, exec, and lead chef


foodpump said:


> Well... I guess there are two issues here, the first being privacy and expectations of not being on-call 24/7. The second is addiction, and in this case it's phone addiction.
> 
> Phone addiction is pretty easy to control in a kitchen, just as alcoholism is pretty easy to control in a kitchen: Don't drink at work, whatever you do on your own time is your own business, but you are expected to show up at the scheduled time and complete your duties. If you can't do that, get your alcohol addiction under control and don't come back until you do.
> With phones it's simple: The phone stays in your locker, what you do on your lunch break or coffee break is your business, but the phone goes back into the locker at the end of the break. We are not in sales, and we use the company phone to place orders. If you can't go 2-3 hours without using your phone, you have an addiction problem, so don't come back into the kitchen until you have this under control.
> ...


Their is a setting to where you can have a schedule for certain numbers to be blocked on specific times of the day.


foodpump said:


> Well, let's see now...
> I got reprimanded about two years ago when I attempted to incise a new orifice on a cook who I saw was texting while operating a meat slicer. I sh*t you not, The cooks arguement that he was using the phone on work related issues did nothing to slow down my incising of said orifice, but it was true, he was responding to a text from a coworker 40 feet away who wanted to know how much he wanted to reduce his water on the stove, as the pot was almost burning dry. Dumb and dumber....
> 
> No, when I work, I work. I multi task, I have timers on ovens, mixers, proofing cabinets, etc. I don't stop every time the phone goes off to see what the message is about. It's true that if I did carry a phone with me, I'd check it on a coffee break, but in the scenario I described at the beginning of the thread, even then it would have been too late to react to the text. Thing was, the day earlier I asked my boss about that particular task, and he told me not to worry, he had it covered. As I also mentioned in my original post, staff do communicate via notes, and it works well, so does face to face communication and daily " huddles" /mini meetings/whatever you want to call them.
> ...


Most of our staffs communications is with sales reps in corporate or the owner and exec who are at corporate as well. (Which is not 40 feet away) you just work with ridiculously lazy people in my honest opinion. I would not text papito if hes 4 necks down i can use my singing voice,


----------



## ShelteredBugg1 (May 1, 2019)

seabeecook said:


> It depends ...
> 
> I've learned through painful experience that not all 20-something staff fully utilize all of the technological features of their iPhones. I've had cooks and dishwashers that only communicate via text. When you call, the phone immediately goes to voicemail. Moments later, you'll receive a text with "What's up"? The voicemail either isn't set up or the mail box is full. It doesn't matter because won't be checked.
> 
> ...


You are right you have specific millenials and boomers that cannot live without their phones i was fortunate enough to be raised by my grand parents. I am very capable of not using my phone recreationally at work even when its in my pocket. I am currently working an action station at a training facility with the main tent on the other side, im definitely not walking 10 mins nor am i taking the cart to relay my message when i can via text or call. I agree %100 w you seabeecook ..


----------



## ShelteredBugg1 (May 1, 2019)

halb said:


> "Not using it recreationally"is never going to happen as long as staff has access to their phones. It's not a technological revolution, it's an addiction. And quite frankly it disgusts me to see people walking around with their cell phone clutched in their hand like they can't live without it. That's because they probably can't.
> 
> For example. in nearly every state there are laws that prohibit cell phone use while driving. There are stiff fines, license suspension and other penalties that you would think would deter sane people from using their phone or texting while driving. Yet I can drive down any highway and see the drivers of probably one out of every five cars I pass doing something with a cell phone in plane sight.
> 
> ...


See i have no idea what driving has to do with the kitchen my guy.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

If you are willing to let your phone control your behavior while you're in charge of a moving machine capable of serious damage or death (a car being driven by an inattentive person because they're on the phone recreationally) then what will it take to get you to put the phone down while you're working? Unless your company doesn't allow you to have a phone on your person while you are on, it's a behavior that resembles an addition - you have a hard time controlling your (Pavlovian!) response when your phone chimes.

I'm not saying an inattentive cook can wreak the same havoc as an inattentive driver. A distracted cook is going to make mistakes and cost you.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

ShelteredBugg1 said:


> See i have no idea what driving has to do with the kitchen my guy.


It illustrates that even with the threat of severe fines and points on their license people still cannot keep themselves from using phones while driving. I don't think even the threat of incarceration would be effective.

So the point is, do you really think that a chef telling his staff that they are not allowed to use their phones is going to have the the slightest impact?

If you want an alcoholic to stop drinking you can't tell him to stop. You have to take his booze away.

If you want to keep a baby from playing with something you take whatever it is from them.

If you want to keep a cell phone addict from using their phone on company time, you take it away.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

ShelteredBugg1 said:


> I am currently working an action station at a training facility with the main tent on the other side, im definitely not walking 10 mins nor am i taking the cart to relay my message when i can via text or call.


Most businesses that require communication such as that will provide a means to do it, like 2-way radios, phone system or at least company provided cell phones because they know the abuse that takes place when employees are allowed to have their own phones.

Most employees also dislike having to use their personal phones for company business. Texts going back and forth between the company and you are legally company property and your phone could be subject to seizure in the event there is some legal dispute where the texts could be used as evidence. Same with call logs.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

halb beat me to it... Do you really mean to say that you rely on your personal phone to communicate with other tents as part of your job? There is no company phone or radio system? Do they compensate you for this?

If I hired you and told you that you had provide your own uniforms but they had to be this colour and that style, would you call me a cheap S.o.b.? If I hired you to deliver food at x$/ hr with your own car, but made no allowances for gas, wear and tear, and insurance, would you call me a cheap S.o.b.?


----------



## ShelteredBugg1 (May 1, 2019)

halb said:


> Most businesses that require communication such as that will provide a means to do it, like 2-way radios, phone system or at least company provided cell phones because they know the abuse that takes place when employees are allowed to have their own phones.
> 
> Most employees also dislike having to use their personal phones for company business. Texts going back and forth between the company and you are legally company property and your phone could be subject to seizure in the event there is some legal dispute where the texts could be used as evidence. Same with call logs.


Yea you are over thinking it to be honest. at the end of the day foodpump should learn how to use his phone.


----------



## ShelteredBugg1 (May 1, 2019)

foodpump said:


> Thanks for the replies. Just for the record, I am currently Not in a management position, and the pay rate reflects that.
> 
> O,k. Let's say I "get with it", and carry that ( deleted) thing with me everywhere. Do I respond to texts and calls when I'm in bed with my wife? Do I immediately pull over and respond when Im driving? I can carry it with me at work, but why bother texting me if I'm right there?
> 
> ...


If you don't want that to happen LEAVE DETAILED ASS NOTES so no has to call you simple as that my boss is having that issue where everyone is calling him because he is not giving us that valuable info we need


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

ShelteredBugg1 said:


> If you don't want that to happen LEAVE DETAILED ASS NOTES so no has to call you simple as that my boss is having that issue where everyone is calling him because he is not giving us that valuable info we need


Translation please?


----------



## ChefBryan (Nov 10, 2017)

Throughout this whole debate the only points against phones in the kitchen have been related to time and behavior. I don't know if no one else considers this, or if I am more sensitive to it working in a hospital, but it is a sanitation issue as well. Our staff are not allowed to have their phones on them. They are kept in a cabinet with their purses, personal effects, etc. They may use them, but then they need to sanitize or wash their hands. Think about it, the phone goes everywhere with you. I have seen plenty of studies detailing the amount of fecal matter on them. Why would you want that in your kitchen, or on a counter or prep surface. 15 second response to a text ends up being at least triple that by the time you stop what you are doing and wash your hands.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

ChefBryan said:


> Throughout this whole debate the only points against phones in the kitchen have been related to time and behavior. I don't know if no one else considers this, or if I am more sensitive to it working in a hospital, but it is a sanitation issue as well. Our staff are not allowed to have their phones on them. They are kept in a cabinet with their purses, personal effects, etc. They may use them, but then they need to sanitize or wash their hands. Think about it, the phone goes everywhere with you. I have seen plenty of studies detailing the amount of fecal matter on them. Why would you want that in your kitchen, or on a counter or prep surface. 15 second response to a text ends up being at least triple that by the time you stop what you are doing and wash your hands.


Excellent point. Contamination from phones isn't really considered in food service probably because they are mostly prohibited. I do think that it should be something that is specifically added to the ServSafe courses and certification.

In healthcare the issue is much more critical. Doctors and other staff do have to carry phones and sanitation is a big problem. I remember seeing one commercial cleaning products company that makes a wash (or maybe wipes) for phones and another that makes a disposable cover.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Mmmm... last year y.t. had this stupid video about “great phone hacks”, the click bait /thumbnail depicted a cartoon drawing of a woman seated at the toilet staring at her phone which was nestled in her, ummm, underwear that was pulled down around her ankles.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I think we've hijacked the thread a little; the OP reported that his boss was angry because the boss sent a text and didn't get what the boss considered an appropriate reply. The boss is new to the company and made an assumption that communication via a private phone was an acceptable means of communication. The boss never asked for the employee's cell # and never suggested that texting might be necessary. The protocol in place is leaving notes on clipboards. If the new boss wants to change the protocol, he needs to let everyone know.

Unless I (the boss) ask someone for their cell phone and make it clear that there will be times I need to communicate via your own personal device and not a phone that I am paying you to carry and use; I have no expectation that sending a text is ok and warrants a reply. There is a clear demarcation between being at work and conducting work related tasks and being off the clock. 

Your situation is different - you are in the heat of the moment, needing to communicate with staff at a distance and getting immediate responses. Your company should provide the means of communication or at least reimburse you for a portion of your cell phone bill if they expect you to use your phone in the course of your job. They've made that clear, they didn't spring it on you.


----------

